# iPad air 3G acheté aux USA



## bobmouhaha (2 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'aimerai acheter un ipad air avec la 3G. Sera t' il utilisable en France? J'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait prendre un model ATT. Mais sera t il SIM locké? Pourrais je l'utiliser chez n'importe quel opérateur en France?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## choukii (8 Décembre 2013)

Tu peux l'acheter n'importe dans le monde tant que c'est dans un Apple store il sera compatible 3G/4G en France ou même partout dans le monde.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Décembre 2013)

Cela dépend... Il y a des modèles adaptes aux fréquences 3G 4g.... Je pense que ce n'est pas évident...


----------



## aunisien (8 Décembre 2013)

Le détail des compatibilités pour les iPad et les réseaux mobiles: Apple - iPad - View countries with supported LTE networks. 

A priori pour les iPad Air et mini avec retira ils sont compatibles avec les réseaux français.


----------



## swellos (8 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a fait l'expérience ?
Les iPads cellular provenant des US marchent-ils correctement en france (degré, 3G & 4G ) ?
Merci d'avance pour votre retour.
Swellos


----------



## PDD (8 Mai 2014)

Pas pour un Air dans mon cas mais un rétina 3 "normal" acheté à NY, aucun problème et pour l'Ipad pas de problème de clavier qwerty...


----------

